# Anthro/Alien Species Critique



## GeekRaptor (Aug 7, 2015)

May I be allowed to share?


----------



## Amiir (Aug 7, 2015)

There are no rules that prohibit anyone from sharing that stuff, so yeah


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 7, 2015)

Hit us with your best shot.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Aug 7, 2015)

Amiir said:


> There are no rules that prohibit anyone from sharing that stuff, so yeah



Avado: 

Furry, Gargoyle/Bat-like Beings are have been assimilated into the Phalanx, for the purpose of policing interstellar space. They can be very brutal, but in reality, they're slaves.


----------



## Conker (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm fundamentally confused on the idea of a "furry alien." Wouldn't an anthrostyle alien just be an alien? Like, when you watch _Avata__r_ and look at the Navi, you don't go "that's a furry alien!" you just go "that's an alien!" Even if it's also a blue cat. 

Even if you try and anthropomorphize an alien, it just becomes a different kind of alien. 

And depending on the context, a furry-style anthro can be an alien. 



> Furry, Gargoyle/Bat-like Beings are have been assimilated into the  Phalanx, for the purpose of policing interstellar space. They can be  very brutal, but in reality, they're slaves.


That's workable, maybe. I'm not sure how something with the authority to police something could also be a slave though.


----------



## GeekRaptor (Aug 7, 2015)

Conker said:


> I'm fundamentally confused on the idea of a "furry alien." Wouldn't an anthrostyle alien just be an alien? Like, when you watch _Avata__r_ and look at the Navi, you don't go "that's a furry alien!" you just go "that's an alien!" Even if it's also a blue cat.
> 
> Even if you try and anthropomorphize an alien, it just becomes a different kind of alien.
> 
> ...



By Furry, I mean actual Fur on a mammalian being


----------

